# New Tank and Mod



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

I need to look at a new tank and mod. Please comment on your preferred options below:


Subox Mini Starter Kit
eVic VTC mini Starter Kit
Subtank Mini with Eleaf iStick
UD Zephyrus Tank with Eleaf iStick


----------



## PeterHarris (29/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I need to look at a new tank and mod. Please comment on your preferred options below:
> 
> 
> Subox Mini Starter Kit
> ...



*eVic VTC mini* with *Subtank Mini*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

Evic VTC Mini with Cubis tank (RBA coil head should reach our shores soon) or with Subtank Mini.
EDIT: With the Cubis tank you will never have juice or moisture on your mod's 510 connection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (29/1/16)

Evic VTC Mini + Subtank Mini/Toptank Mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

Subtank mini with eleaf istick 60w.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

The subtank mini is seriously easy to rebuild a coil on. I am a women and I can do it... so I am pretty sure you will also be able too. Also its alot cheaper to build your own and the flavor is 1,000 times better than with commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Taran (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Evic VTC Mini with Cubis tank (RBA coil head should reach our shores soon) or with Subtank Mini.
> EDIT: With the Cubis tank you will never have juice or moisture on your mod's 510 connection.


thats wat im running right now it works quite nicely..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/2/16)

IDK, about the subtank anymore, I feel v1 was awesome not so much with the v2. Suppose its still the Swiss army knife of tanks.

I think the Top box mini should replace the subox on that list as well.

*I have the evic mini vtc, I think its the best but I havent checked out the topbox yet.


----------



## Neal (4/2/16)

Cover your bets and buy at least one of everything you have listed. If you can buy two of everything you have listed you can not go wrong.


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

Evic mini for a starter mod is by far the best choice you can make. 

Don't go for the kit if you plan on doing lung hits. The new ton tanks are better but compared with the subtank it just doesn't shine. 

As soon as the cubis tank's rba is available locally I am sure that it would make the best starter tank out of the box. 

The big thing here is to get a nice tank with stock coils and a rba option that you can play with. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (5/2/16)

Evic VTC with Subtank

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

